# Happy labor day



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Happy labor day everyone.


 
WTF? 

Did I work today for nothing.:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> WTF?
> 
> Did I work today for nothing.:laughing:


I'm planning ahead for next week.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm planning ahead for next week.:thumbup::laughing:


I like your style.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas! Lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WIElectric said:


> I like your style.


What he means is he started in on the first case of BPR.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

brian john said:


> What he means is he started in on the first case of BPR.[/quote]
> 
> I think you did too. Don't you mean PBR?:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

niteshift said:


> brian john said:
> 
> 
> > What he means is he started in on the first case of BPR.[/quote]
> ...


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

brian john said:


> PBR



Kill me now......


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Labor day should be a day of protest toward all the free traitors who outsourced, toward the politicians who imposed nafta, and sucked up to the wto, and the wealthy who continue to take advantage of the number one element that got them where they are in America> LABOR!

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Happy labor day everyone.


Merry Christmas Chris....:laughing:


Chris1971 said:


> I'm planning ahead for next week.:thumbup::laughing:


Happy new year Chris....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay...:2guns::boxing::laughing:



ibuzzard said:


> Kill me now......


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Labor day should be a day of protest toward all the free traitors who outsourced, toward the politicians who imposed nafta, and sucked up to the wto, and the wealthy who continue to take advantage of the number one element that got them where they are in America> LABOR!
> 
> ~CS~


Or against the 42% who suck off the working people of this country and trash successful people because they are too lazy to make a successful endeavor to hippified or just jerks.

I’ll take the successful workers and producers over the other lot any day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ufk7IXdxc-c


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Labor day should be a day of protest toward all the free traitors who outsourced, toward the politicians who imposed nafta, and sucked up to the wto, and the wealthy who continue to take advantage of the number one element that got them where they are in America> LABOR!
> 
> ~CS~


NAFTA was passed during bill clinton's time as president. Do you think labor would have supported him knowing he would have passed NAFTA?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Merry Christmas Chris....:laughing:Happy new year Chris....:laughing:


Thanks. Happy fourth of July.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> NAFTA was passed during bill clinton's time as president. Do you think labor would have supported him knowing he would have passed NAFTA?


 
I think globalization and the treaty’s that lead to it or followed was inevitable. We might have delayed it but it was coming.

What we could have done (MAYBE?) is use tax incentives, relax some regulations and encourage companies to be American.

Every since I was a kid there have been some folks that have said if the 3rd world countries could just be given a chance all those starving masses could pull themselves up.

Well their policies combines with business and we got what we got.

Chicken Steve got a false sense of saving the world’s poor and the American public always in search of a bargain got low prices, and big business always the evil killer of babies got the blame. A win win for the American middle class.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

How about we take this day and celebrate labor, organized or not, for building the grand country many of us live in and enjoy the benefits of.

One day to acknowledge those who came before and to teach those that are coming after.

Agree to agree that we all have a point of view that might not agree with our own, but may actually be worth paying attention to.

We can chose to spend the day in derisive squabble or in communal celebration.

I'm gonna celebrate.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> How about we take this day and celebrate labor, organized or not, for building the grand country many of us live in and enjoy the benefits of.
> 
> .


Sorry we have to work, we have a switchgear replacement, months in the planning, starting at 5:00 PM Friday and rolling through until Monday night, 24 hours around the clock in 10 hour shifts with some overlap, hopefully all the planning pays off and we finish sooner.

Sorry boys all that old copper bus is spoken for.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> Sorry we have to work, we have a switchgear replacement, months in the planning, starting at 5:00 PM Friday and rolling through until Monday night, 24 hours around the clock in 10 hour shifts with some overlap, hopefully all the planning pays off and we finish sooner.
> 
> Sorry boys all that old copper bus is spoken for.


Damn...need any help? I haven't gotten any overtime in over a year! LOL

Steve from NYC


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

I love Labour Day. Although I work for a non-union shop, I celebrate by supporting the unions and labour councils at their annual picnic. Funny that the local IBEW does not support it.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> Sorry we have to work, we have a switchgear replacement, months in the planning, starting at 5:00 PM Friday and rolling through until Monday night, 24 hours around the clock in 10 hour shifts with some overlap, hopefully all the planning pays off and we finish sooner.
> 
> Sorry boys all that old copper bus is spoken for.


 Brian are you posting that your schedule will work into Labor Day? If so do you have proper credentials signed from Ed Hill himself to do so?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Brian are you posting that your schedule will work into Labor Day? If so do you have proper credentials signed from Ed Hill himself to do so?


LOL didn't know you needed Ed's permission for that...but hey...

I saw him at NTI this year for the closing address to the Graduates and at the Rally in Philly...I gotta say he looks good for his age!

Steve from NYC


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Brian are you posting that your schedule will work into Labor Day? If so do you have proper credentials signed from Ed Hill himself to do so?


Who is Ed Hill???:blink:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

He's the President of the IBEW


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Who is Ed Hill???:blink:


The President of the IBEW.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

eejack said:


> How about we take this day and celebrate labor, organized or not, for building the grand country many of us live in and enjoy the benefits of.
> 
> One day to acknowledge those who came before and to teach those that are coming after.
> 
> ...



Labor didn't build this. :laughing:

Communal celebration? Who's bringing the hot oil?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Brian are you posting that your schedule will work into Labor Day? If so do you have proper credentials signed from Ed Hill himself to do so?


I have all the paper work in order, Communist Manifesto signed sealed and in the pocket.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Ed Hill

http://ibew.org/ibew/hill_bio.htm


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

We should do a poll to see if Brian should work this weekend?:laughing::no:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> We should do a poll to see if Brian should work this weekend?:laughing::no:


:laughing:

You work every hour the contractor offers and the steward approves. Doubly so on double time. Especially back to back double time days.

Thanks Brian for working and building up my pension...much appreciated.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> I have all the paper work in order, Communist Manifesto signed sealed and in the pocket.:laughing:


That is for May Day, but thanks for keeping a happy thought!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> :laughing:
> 
> You work every hour the contractor offers and the steward approves. Doubly so on double time. Especially back to back double time days.
> 
> Thanks Brian for working and building up my pension...much appreciated.


Monday will be triple time and a half for some


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> We should do a poll to see if Brian should work this weekend?:laughing::no:


I will be stopping by more than once, the job is about 50 miles from my house.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

PBR is great out of the can and cheap too: I pay $6.50 for a 4pack of 15oz Guiness, while a 12pack of PBR is like 9 bucks...good stuff for the cash poor amongst us. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> :laughing:
> the steward approves.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Ha, I don't think anyone will have a problem with the boss showing up on such an expensive weekend of work!


Good for you for landing a job like that Brian!

Steve from NYC


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> PBR is great out of the can and cheap too: I pay $6.50 for a 4pack of 15oz Guiness, while a 12pack of PBR is like 9 bucks...good stuff for the cash poor amongst us. :thumbsup::laughing:


how utterly appropos to toast with....

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

PBR use to make a beer Red White and Blue.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_White_&_Blue_Beer


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> The brand experienced a popular resurgence in the early 1980s, during the country's economic recession. A series of folksy, radio editorial-style commercials by Harmon R. Whittle poked fun at politicians of the day, suggesting that Red White & Blue Beer might be a less-expensive, more effective means of promoting America abroad, than foreign aid or other programs, as "an honest beer, at an honest price." In any case, sales of the brand climbed by sixty percent, after the advertisements began to air, and store displays began to carry Whittle's signature.


i'll have to get a 6, and que fortunate son monday then.....~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> PBR is great out of the can and cheap too: I pay $6.50 for a 4pack of 15oz Guiness, while a 12pack of PBR is like 9 bucks...good stuff for the cash poor amongst us. :thumbsup::laughing:


And appropriately enough, it is a union made beer.

Sláinte


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

eejack said:


> Sláinte


 
and that i will eejack, but not for the day itself, for those that granted me that day

the differenece being astronomically relevant to me.....~CS~


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> I have all the paper work in order, Communist Manifesto signed sealed and in the pocket.:laughing:


So your job is a matter of life and death?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> So your job is a matter of life and death?


All of our jobs are if we aren't careful.

Unfortunately I have had the experience of investigating, repairing equipment and restoring power after electricians and other trades have made permanent mistakes.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

brian john said:


> All of our jobs are if we aren't careful.
> 
> Unfortunately I have had the experience of investigating, repairing equipment and restoring power after electricians and other trades have made permanent mistakes.[/QUOTE
> So you are working labor day with the written consent of Ed Hill because without your work others will die and or a danger of loss of life? I believe if you are a contractor you signed your name to a contract that you have read ,agree and will abide by this?
> Hey you can point out the faults of others electrical work but if you are working on labor without Ed's ok and in the thought of saving lives, you are part of OUR problem that you claim to champion.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> Hey you can point out the faults of others electrical work but if you are working on labor without Ed's ok and in the thought of saving lives, you are part of OUR problem that you claim to champion.


 
F**k Ed :laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> F**k Ed :laughing:


I had no idea you were gay!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I had no idea you were gay!


 
Why, are you looking for a boyfriend?:laughing:

I have no idea who Ed is, I think you are on his jock tho.:laughing:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Pretty sure he'll be able to handle it just fine.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

brian john said:


> PBR use to make a beer Red White and Blue.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_White_&_Blue_Beer


I had a Schlitz (sp?) over the weekend that advertized the original 60's formula. I have not looked it up, but I suspect a Pabst owned and Miller brewed product. Label was a throwback for sure.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Noah


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Noah probably knows better than me, but I thought the business manager(agent) was the only one that had to approve work. Around here it would be double, but for triple and a half I am sure an exception can be made:thumbup:

Other than that, I do not think Ed Hill would stop work that requires the quiet times that some of Brians work requires. If he does not do it someone else surely will.

For the premium time and the over scale he says many of his people are paid, I bet Brian has a line at the door for volunteers on a day like that. 

I am a big fan of Labor Day off for, esp for members of a local, but I would be in that line!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The Labor Day Parade in Pittsburgh is getting smaller due to declining membership and apathy. Labor Day was a major victory for the Unions. Remember Homestead and Blair Mt. Strikes.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Enjoy! I'll be working, "time to make the plastic"


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> The Labor Day Parade in Pittsburgh is getting smaller due to declining membership and apathy. Labor Day was a major victory for the Unions. Remember Homestead and Blair Mt. Strikes.


Blair Mt anniversary was this week. Interesting story, wickipedia has a good article on it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Depending on how you look at it, you could think my guys screwed themselves, or they get the Holy Grail of Labor; LABOR DAY, off. They have been busting buns all week and really humping since yesterday morning. They completed all the work scheduled for 3 days (9 shifts) in 3 shifts. No Sunday no Monday

I took some pictures and will post if I get off my buns.

Installed two new switchboards, removed the old switchboards, installed header boxes, new utility CT cabinets, pulled feeders and tied in all the feeders. We were able to test all the equipment last week, meggered it about 2 hours ago and utility is energizing it as I type.

When men are use to working together for years, nothing gets in the way like egos, personalities or any BS, get in get to work and get done.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

brian john said:


> Depending on how you look at it, you could think my guys screwed themselves, or they get the Holy Grail of Labor; LABOR DAY, off. They have been busting buns all week and really humping since yesterday morning. They completed all the work scheduled for 3 days (9 shifts) in 3 shifts. No Sunday no Monday
> 
> I took some pictures and will post if I get off my buns.
> 
> ...


So they did 3 days work in 1. What do they get as a reward or do they get an earful on the next job when they only complete it on time.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tsmil said:


> So they did 3 days work in 1. What do they get as a reward or do they get an earful on the next job when they only complete it on time.


My superintendent was able to get the demo crew (we had to cut walls) and riggers done early so the gear was inched into place in pieces. Gave us a head start.

I have never chewed out an employee, yelled at an employee or mistreated an employee. If we run over on a job with labor, my estimator and I sit down and try to see where WE SCREWED UP. As for compensation, they will get a pay check next week, if they work 8 OT they get paid for 10, they get above scale and above union benefits, all drive their trucks home and many live 80 plus miles away. They are well compensated for what they do and receive a substantial bonus at the end of the year. 

The 600-800 pounds of copper about the same in steel and 20 Westinghouse Tri-Breaks will go to the firm.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

brian john said:


> Depending on how you look at it, you could think my guys screwed themselves, or they get the Holy Grail of Labor; LABOR DAY, off. They have been busting buns all week and really humping since yesterday morning. They completed all the work scheduled for 3 days (9 shifts) in 3 shifts. No Sunday no Monday
> 
> I took some pictures and will post if I get off my buns.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the job went well. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mnelectrician said:


> Glad to hear the job went well. One less thing to worry about.


Yeah, I hardly slept last night worried about this one.

We will have a crew there on Tuesday, sure as heck something will be off. Usually something important like the 20 amp BC to a coffee pot for some higher up. :no:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> My superintendent was able to get the demo crew (we had to cut walls) and riggers done early so the gear was inched into place in pieces. Gave us a head start.
> 
> I have never chewed out an employee, yelled at an employee or mistreated an employee. If we run over on a job with labor, my estimator and I sit down and try to see where WE SCREWED UP. As for compensation, they will get a pay check next week, if they work 8 OT they get paid for 10, they get above scale and above union benefits, all drive their trucks home and many live 80 plus miles away. They are well compensated for what they do and receive a substantial bonus at the end of the year.
> 
> The 600-800 pounds of copper about the same in steel and 20 Westinghouse Tri-Breaks will go to the firm.


Damn Brian...you hiring? 

Glad this one went in your favor bro!

Steve from NYC


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I saw that this morning CS and was tempted to post it here. Glad someone did.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In lieu of whining and crying about our lot in life and blame all the problems we have (or don't have) on others, take a day to chill and enjoy all this great country and the American Work force has dropped on your door step.

Relax and enjoy and quit blaming others.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> In lieu of whining crying about our lot in life and blame all the problems on others, take a day to chill and enjoy all this great country and the American Work force has dropped on your door step.
> 
> Relax and enjoy and quit blaming others.


Well spoken. 

Happy Labor day to all.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Well spoken.
> 
> Happy Labor day to all.


Did you find that picture while searching "hot chicks of 1982" ?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Did you find that picture while searching "hot chicks of 1982" ?


Hot milfs of 2012 now playa.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Well spoken.
> 
> Happy Labor day to all.


Mmmm is that a disston?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Did you find that picture while searching "hot chicks of 1982" ?


Then and now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> Mmmm is that a disston?


I think so. Man that is one sexy,,,, saw. Gives me a woddie.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Then and now.


I like em both. Is the one on the left named "Then" or "Now?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I like em both. Is the one on the left named "Then" or "Now?


Yes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I had an emergency service call I took today but no rules against that, plus it was double time pay for 4 hours :thumbup:

Then I took the kid to the Oregon Coast Aquarium and we watched them feed the sea lions.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


>


And you'd be branded a chauvinist and be in HR's office in todays market.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> And you'd be branded a chauvinist and be in HR's office in todays market.


We still get nudie calendars from suppliers... no beav though just boobs.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

chewy said:


> We still get nudie calendars from suppliers... no beav though just boobs.


Leave it to beaver...:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> We still get nudie calendars from suppliers... no beav though just boobs.


After inundation with hardcore ****, nudie calendars just seem like Highlights magazine in comparison.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> After inundation with hardcore ****, nudie calendars just seem like Highlights magazine in comparison.


There is no point to soft core ****, people who like **** don't like it and people who are against **** obvisouly don't like it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> There is no point to soft core ****, people who like **** don't like it and people who are against **** obvisouly don't like it.


Nothing truer has ever been said!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> And you'd be branded a chauvinist and be in HR's office in todays market.


 
maybe, but i'd counter that i'm a _maleist_, part of the male movement that openly admires the female form....


~CS~


----------

